# 2nd AVE PIER MYRTLE BEACH SLAYING WHITING.



## Slabslayer (Nov 16, 2010)

2nd AVE PIER IS SLAYING WHITING THE LAST FEW DAYS IN THE HUNDREDS.I HAVE FISHED SPRINGMAID AND PIER 14 THE LAST COUPLE DAYS WITH POOR RESULTS.SEEMS THEY ARE STALLED OUT AT 2ND AVE ,COULD BE THE REEF NEXT TO IT.THE WAER TEMP IS 63 ,SHOULD BE GETTING BETTER EVRYDAY.


----------



## CarolinaGuy1986 (Jun 17, 2010)

Maybe we could go there this weekend. Gimme a call man,


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

Since you have not replied i figured what harm would


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

It do to ask you if you ever intend to either send me the 2 poles i bought from you slabslayer, or send me back the money you took for them.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Normally, I would say that something like what dialout says belongs in a PM. However, we have tried the PM route, and it has not worked to this point. The mods have not heard anything more.

It has been going on two months now, and it's past time for a resolution on this transaction that occurred in the marketplace.

Slab (I say it again), you need to contact a moderator about this situation ASAP. We need to hear all sides of the story.


----------

